# Documents required for EOI 189



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

I've submitted EOI 189 with 70 points under software engineer 261313 category and hope to get invitation soon.

So what is the expected list of documents that I need to get ready for the next process? Can someone please provide some online link for this list?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Mate biggest decision of your life & you've no clue what docs are needed.
Anyways, all docs that prove your claim of 70 points + PCC, Medicals(Will be done by Medical centre), ID proof. Check below link
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
Before you ask the time taken for visa grant. Maybe you are aware, unfortunately for Pakistanis 189 applicants its min 12 months to max 24 months due to ESC.
Goodluck. You ll get invited next round for sure.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You really should ensure you have the documents required before making an EOI in case you struggle to obtain them then.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks dears for your replies. Luckily I already have most of the documents ready .

Regarding visa process, does it really takes minimum 12 months to get a visa after EOI inviation? And what is ESC?

I'm thankful to you again for replying promptly.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

It does take min 12 months & max 24 months (Pakistani 189 applicants).
You should follow this below thread for your countrymen for timelines.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html
ECS is External Security Checks carried out by IGIS(Inspector General of Intelligence and Security) and ASIO(Australian Security Intelligence Organisation) for high risk country applicants.


----------

